# Experimenting With Magic (pictures!)



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I started looking into liquid ice control this winter and figured I would share my experiences so far on an on going basis, There seems to be a lot of experts here who share information, but don't really show or explain what they actually have working.

I started with some research here, got an idea of what might work, what won't, etc. I talked with a few people from the forum and they were greatly helpful. I decided I wanted to try caliber because it was clear (less visible applications + tracking). I searched hi and low but couldn't find it in my area. I did eventually find a supplier for Magic about 20 miles from here who was very helpful in filling in some details for me. I got a 5 gal batch to experiment and had to wait a couple weeks before the weather would co-operate.

12/30: Incoming Snow Storm!
I had planned on using a 60gal tank w/ a 2.1gpm pump + hose/handgun to applicate with, however I had hesitation and thought I might return it, I decided not to use it for the first application, so I used a handheld 2gal unit with adjustable nozzle. I decided for my first application I would pre-treat 1/2 the driveway + walkway. I would drive repeatedly over the driveway and walk all over the walkway to replicate traffic.

I awoke to a light snow and immediately went outside to pre-treat.
before: 
[IMG]http://www.statelinelandscaping.com/images/ice/thumb-before-magic.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://www.statelinelandscaping.com/images/ice/thumb-before-sidewalk1.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://www.statelinelandscaping.com/images/ice/thumb-before-sidewalk2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

As you can see here the application was not very uniform with the adjustable nozzle (mist really). It was the best I could do before the snow arrived though.

after application before snow:
[IMG]http://www.statelinelandscaping.com/images/ice/thumb-after-magic.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://www.statelinelandscaping.com/images/ice/thumb-after-sidewalk1.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://www.statelinelandscaping.com/images/ice/thumb-after-sidewalk2.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://www.statelinelandscaping.com/images/ice/thumb-after-sidewalk3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

1/1/06: The day after.

I was out for new years, so i couldn't take pictures during the storm, however when i got up the next morning this is what I found in the driveway.

After Snow Before Cleanup:


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

1/1/06 After Cleanup:

After scraping off the driveway and walkway these are the results i recieved:


As you can see the driveway scraped down to blacktop with a shovel with hardly any effort where I had applicated. Where I hadn't it was hardpacked under the tire tracks (I used my F350 Diesel to compact it). You can actually see where the snow is completely removed in the tracks where I drove on the applied side (bonded together).


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

1/1/06 Ground Temperatures:
I picked up a infrared thermometer from sears earlier to shoot the temps.
after removing snow our driveway was 15.6* and the roadway (salted + sun exposure) was 25*. I shot these temps 5' apart from one another.



Overall I think the first test was a success. In retrospect the application was very sloppy with the mist tip. it was very difficult to appy evenly. I have since found a flat-tip nozzle for the sprayer and did a quick test this morning with a light ice-coating on our walkway from some overnight freezing rain and it worked beautifully.

Next I will decide if I will be using my 60 gal unit


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

BS, glad you got the information and results you were looking for. Are you going to try and put a spray boom on the 60 gallon tank of just use a wand? I really like the shurflo 4 gal backpac battery powered sprayer for the Magic. No pumping and I can move real quick with an even application. You can probaly get one for under $200. On the walkway it looks like you could apply it lighter. But I realize it is your first time. I did the same. With the lighter application, it is not even noticable. Just looks wet. Have a good one. RB


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure which direction i'm going to take next. I wasn't planning on taking this to a business level until next year. I'm going to start contacting some commercial places and see if i can stir up some interest for it. I think I will go with the electric back pack route for the walkway/stairs as you suggested in our phone coversation. I already had the handheld sprayer to test with. The new nozzle makes a huge difference in the application. I forgot to take before pictures of the ice-glazing we had this morning, but now its just wetness with only a little puddling of the magic.

I haven't built a boom yet for the 60 gal unit. I believe it will be under powered with the 2.1gpm pump, so i'm looking at upgrading it to a 5gpm/45psi pump. Also i'm not even sure if it would pay to use the 60gal tank, because of its small size. If this does take off, I think i will jump right up to a 250-300 gal tank.

Here's a pic of the handheld I have, its a Round-Up Pro model with the flat-spray head. It worked excellent this morning. 

Sorry for rambling...


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow thats awesome, thank you for taking the time to share your experiment with us using pictures! It really tells the story about how it prevents bonding. It would seem to me that one might not have to use salt, just liquid? Or only need a very small amount of salt. How do you see the cost breakdown? Have you considered using a treated salt instead?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

i have never actually used salt myself. However I see the damage it causes to plants/lawns in the spring (landscape co). I can definitely see a very sharp decrease in salt usage with this product, which is better for plants and the environment.

I will grab a couple bags of ice melt next week and try to do a 3 way comparison with them.


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

BS? What ice melts are you going to test?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

i'm not sure yet. another story of "whats available" I'd guess. I was in a hardware shop the other day and noticed they had a variety of 25/50 #'ers. Got any recommendations? I can get magic salt from my dealer too. I'll probably grab a bag of that to play with as well.


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

*How much $?*

Just wondering how much 5 gallons of magic runs and were in farfield you got it?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

ICindrich, i'm on the west side of th state, so its a hike, but i'm getting it from Scotts Landscaping in New Milford. I'll have to check the price for you when i can next week, under $3/gal i think.

There is a dealer in RI.
D. Gorman Landscaping Company, Inc.
24 Hornbeam Road
Coventry, Rhode Island 02816
Phone: 401-821-7100
Fax: 401-821-7100


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

BS, I plan on switching over to organic fertilizers this year and yet another amazing use for corn is the Caliber M2000 product. I saw that you tried to get it but ended up with magic instead.

On a side note you would think with all the amazing things that corn can do Corn farming should be a huge money maker in the future.


----------



## dcf (Dec 19, 2005)

$2.50 a gal at Scott's. I used a turbo turf spray rig with their spray bar last year with okay results. I showed it to my Magic dealer this year and he said the openings on the spray tips were to small. I switched to their spray bar and had much better results. Their bar comes with two sets of tips. A 45 degree tip for lightly trafficed areas and a straight tip for heavy trafficed areas. I've used the straight tips and had excellent results.


----------

